# How do i get my does to kid when i want?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I Need my does to kid on my week of springbreak. But how am I supposed to get them to kid when I want? Or is it even possible? The problem is that I am at school all day so I can't check them when they will kid! I have 6 does and they are boer-kiko cross. All of them are 8 months old except one that is two that kidded on my place last year. They are HUGE for their age and are ready to breed.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Moocowman123 said:


> I Need my does to kid on my week of springbreak. But how am I supposed to get them to kid when I want? Or is it even possible? The problem is that I am at school all day so I can't check them when they will kid! I have 6 does and they are boer-kiko cross. All of them are 8 months old except one that is two that kidded on my place last year. They are HUGE for their age and are ready to breed.


Count back 5 months from when you want them to kid. Then add an extra 8 days. On this day, implant a CIDR. Wait a week, pull the CIDR and give a 2cc shot of choice (lutalyse, estrumate, PG600) along with 1.5cc PGF2a. Introduce buck when you pull the CIDR.

Or

Start ov-sync. Takes a couple weeks and planned shots. I prefer CIDR for a planned date. Remember one may not stick, or may kid late anyway, everybody is different


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

> Count back 5 months from when you want them to kid. Then add an extra 8 days. On this day, implant a CIDR. Wait a week, pull the CIDR and give a 2cc shot of choice (lutalyse, estrumate, PG600) along with 1.5cc PGF2a. Introduce buck when you pull the CIDR.
> 
> Or
> 
> Start ov-sync. Takes a couple weeks and planned shots. I prefer CIDR for a planned date. Remember one may not stick, or may kid late anyway, everybody is different


Newby here, mjs500doo could you please put that in beginner terms. Thanks so much for the inconvenience!:kidred::scratch::question::think::shrug:


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok a CIDR is a hormone implant, it rests in the vagina and releases hormones that a corpus luteum would-telling to body to prepare for a heat. When you pull it, the hormones plummet. Paired with a hormone injection, this stimulates the heat. You give a shot to ensure good ovulation and good heat. 

...

Any questions from that point?


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Like he said I am a newbie. I don't really want to pay for anything, so is there a natural way or a more simple way? I will pay some I just dont want to pay too much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, there is not a natural way to do it. You will have to spend time and money if you want them to kid at a certain time.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Moocowman123 said:


> Like he said I am a newbie. I don't really want to pay for anything, so is there a natural way or a more simple way? I will pay some I just dont want to pay too much.


I guess I figured with your user name you knew what those things are. You could contact a local breeder and they can show you what you need. CIDRs are not that expensive and you can get a single dose from your vet of lutalyse. Do you or your parents live on a dairy farm? If so, I'm willing to bet they have exposure to all the hormones you'll need.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

We live on a 400 acre angus farm. But ya I would I like goats a lot better than cows.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is almost impossible. In order for them to do that they would have to come into heat at the right time. even then they are like us women, we do not go by a calender.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, wait a minute ladies. Everyone that has responded to this thread can feel free to blast me if I'm being overly simplistic here, but when I want does to kid in a certain time frame I simply count backwards 5 months, put the buck in a week or so ahead of that date and let him do his thing. So far all of the does have kidded within a 2 week time frame of that date. And I'm talking about a lot more than 6 does, and the buck is not always in rut. Why would it be any different for Moocowman? Am I missing something, have I just been lucky, or is the breeding thing being way over-thought?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

You can give the doe a shot of Lutylase 36 hours before you want the kids to appear. However, you HAVE to know exactly when the doe was bred because those kids will be born between 24-48 hours, with 36 being average, after giving the shot. This is the method I used when I was pulling the kids for CAE prevention. I will probably be going that route this spring, because I am starting all over with a new herd and need to pull & pasteurize the kids to make sure they are CAE-. I need to know when they will kid, so I give them the shot and I will be calling in to work if they will kid on a work day.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

GoatCrazy said:


> Ok, wait a minute ladies. Everyone that has responded to this thread can feel free to blast me if I'm being overly simplistic here, but when I want does to kid in a certain time frame I simply count backwards 5 months, put the buck in a week or so ahead of that date and let him do his thing. So far all of the does have kidded within a 2 week time frame of that date. And I'm talking about a lot more than 6 does, and the buck is not always in rut. Why would it be any different for Moocowman? Am I missing something, have I just been lucky, or is the breeding thing being way over-thought?


 You said it, they are born within a 2 week period. It is really hard to get them in the week that she is looking for. NOT IMPOSSIBLE but very hard.

Yes a buck does not have to be in rut to get the deed done but te doe HAS to be in heat. Yes you can give her s shot of lute but that is not going to make her drop an egg, it just makes her come into a false heat.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

But is two weeks very possible?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I work at a high school so I too prefer to kid during spring break. I've been pretty lucky and have managed to get my goats to kid then. I have Boers so I don't know if it works for all breeds. I have my buck and my does on seperate pieces of land. Too far to see or smell each other. I figure when I want them to kid and put the buck in with them about 5 days before I want them bred. For some reason the smell of the buck brings them in heat and they kid starting the weekend before and all through the week. I only have about 10 does also so that ups the odds that they get bred.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Apparently my herd is completely odd then. Our does don't come into heat just from smelling a buck. They cycle normally beginning middle of September when it starts to cool down. They do tend to mash together and cycle together towards the peak season. I think that is some sort of natural physical instinct built into their time clocks. Safer to raise kids together than alone. We had one odd ball that went cystic on us last year.

I still would go ahead with the CIDR or shot routine though to ensure a good fertile heat and cut any cysts.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. But one more question. I decided to put my buck in with two does today. I know I haven't noticed them in heat yet, so when do you guys expect to see something that will prove they are pregnant?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Moocowman123 said:


> Thanks guys. But one more question. I decided to put my buck in with two does today. I know I haven't noticed them in heat yet, so when do you guys expect to see something that will prove they are pregnant?


You'll need to watch at least two cycles-three is better. Normally if they don't come back in heat, assume pregnant. Or wait and send to biotracking.


----------

